

Show HN: Investy.com - Portfolio Analyzation Tool - thematt

Investy is a portfolio analyzation tool that allows individual or professional investors to breakdown a stock portfolio and see financial data across the aggregated investments. Investors can model hypothetical portfolios, leverage diversification and allocation data as well as compare their portfolio against professionals such as Warren Buffett and others.<p>http://www.investy.com
======
dpapathanasiou
I like the idea, but my vanilla fidelity.com account (i.e., as opposed to the
pro active trader account they also offer) already has similar portfolio tools
built-in.

Your tools might be better, but it's going to be hard to convince me to sign
up and pay for yours when I get something similar for free.

Also, since you're not letting me trade out of that account directly (though
it might be a feature you're planning to add eventually), that adds more
friction, and makes it even less likely that I would consider paying for your
service.

I hope that wasn't too harsh, but I'm just looking at it solely from a
customer's perspective.

~~~
thematt
Not too harsh at all, I appreciate the feedback. The integration with external
brokerage accounts is definitely something in the backlog. Not the ability to
actively trade, but certainly the integration to remove the friction between
two services.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
In the interim, you might want to have a prominent series of buttons on each
analysis page which says:

    
    
      Trade Now [Fidelity.com] [TD Ameritrade] [E-Trade.com] (etc.)
    

i.e., something that has the look-and-feel of the addthis.com widget on blog
posts, but each of the icons goes to a different online broker.

That makes it easier for me to act on the recommendations; while I'd still
need to go to my other account and login, the what-to-do-next part is clear.

If you get decent traction with that, then you can call one or more of these
brokers and say "Have you noticed how much traffic I'm sending you?" as the
basis of doing a more direct deal with them.

BTW, another thing that would make it much more appealing is being able to
quantify the returns.

I.e., instead of "Compare with professionals like Warren Buffett" could you
support a claim like: "Make Warren Buffett's Portfolio Your Own and See
Returns of 35% or more" ?

If you can really show me how to do something like that with specifics, then
I'd consider a trial membership at least.

~~~
thematt
Great suggestions, thanks!

------
herrherr
My 0.02: Screenshots, Screenshots, Screenshots :)

~~~
thematt
Excellent, thanks for the feedback. Everything on the feature page is a live
shot. There's also the live demo available that will show you exactly what it
looks and feels like. I'll look into adding more static content though.

------
thematt
Founder here.

The pitch behind this is that the current landscape of investment tools isn’t
fitting the bill for what I needed to effectively invest. Google/Yahoo Finance
are great resources for seeing statistics of a single stock, but they weren’t
really built to show aggregate data across an entire portfolio. The aim of
this product is to give a point in time snapshot of a portfolio in order to
bridge that gap.

This initial release is just a small subset of what is planned for the
product. There’s a ton of exciting things planned for the next release, which
will really catapult it forward in terms of usefulness.

Would love to get your feedback HN! Positive or negative, it will all be
helpful!

~~~
skilesare
If you get some traction we'd love to help you take the visuals to the next
level. We just finished a project that enables us to import data(like
portfolios) from 3rd party sources.

<http://www.aqumin.com/>

~~~
thematt
Thanks for the offer, I'll keep that in mind :)

------
porter
What does this do that my online broker can't already do for my real
portfolio? Or even an invetopedia portfolio?

~~~
thematt
Calculation of PE ratios, book values, dividend yields -- across your entire
portfolio ratio than an individual investment. Also, ability to compare your
portfolio to popular investors using data mined directly from the SEC.

Online brokerages will typically stop at the performance data or maybe
allocation and not give you any fundamental breakdown of your investments.

------
dagw
What is "Advanced Data"? You're charging an extra $20 a month for it, but I
can't find anywhere that tells me what it actually is and why I'd want to pay
extra for it.

------
cschmidt
How many investors only invest in stocks? I personally have more in ETF's and
mutual funds than single stocks. How about the bond portion? It seems weird to
apply tons of analysis to only a portion of someone's investments.

Also, since it seems on the surface to be like Morningstar's portfolio x-rays,
you should have a good answer for how it is different.

Oh, and "analyzation" isn't a word, is it? How about, "portfolio analysis
tool".

~~~
thematt
Great feedback, thank you. I agree that portfolios are much more diverse than
simply stocks. The tools supports ETF's and mutual funds, it just doesn't
break them down into the individual securities -- which is coming. Right now
they get analyzed as a whole security. Bonds are slated for the future, so
thanks for emphasizing the importance of those.

------
philstrong
the demo needs to say click here for instant demo ... I thought try it now was
a signup.

Once in the demo (dashboard, performance , etc ...) there is too much visual
space and not enough concentrated content. The data is important but delivered
in this manner makes me think there is not much value here. Also the demo
would be better suited if it let me sign up (no CC) and I could add up to 3
stocks to try it out.

~~~
thematt
Excellent, thanks for the suggestions. The text on the button has been
changed, hopefully it's more clear now. Great suggestion about being able to
try out a limited number of stocks, I'm adding that to the to-do list.

------
mu100
First off, congrats on the build, and I think the concept is great. I've used
Morningstar in the past and am wondering how your product is different?

~~~
thematt
Thank you! Great question, I'm assuming you're referring to their Instant
X-Ray product? If so, the direction is this is different in that it's heading
towards personalization and scenario based recommendations. I know it's not
there yet but the ability to compare portfolios was kind of the first step in
that direction, but it will be getting much more personalized down the road.

------
starpilot
High fees. The cheapest plan would be $348/year or 3.5% of a $10,000
portfolio. It would have to make that much back to be cost effective. I would
emphasize that no subscription is necessary, maybe by changing the wording to
"$29 for 30 days"

~~~
thematt
Thanks for putting that in perspective. We're working on pricing based on your
feedback.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://www.investy.com>

~~~
sagacity
Here is my quick 0.02:

You might want to re-think at least the home page colour scheme a bit, that
green is not what I'd consider _very_ suited to the target market. Make it a
bit more businesslike, may be? But then, of course, it is just my opinion. :)

~~~
makethetick
The bulleted list is pretty hard to read too.

~~~
thematt
Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback. I'll be exploring some alternative color
schemes.

~~~
TuaAmin13
I'd like to see a bit more about the geography thing. If I own funds with
multiple holdings geographically, does it chart all those out? It's kind of
scant on details and if I had to provide a credit card to try it I probably
wouldn't.

Also, it's difficult to tell which plans offer what services. You don't have a
1:1 mapping of things on the features to plans page. I can guess performance
and diversification, but what's "Advanced Data" and "reports"? I don't want to
guess. Feature chart perhaps? Or maybe just a better mapping. Or on the
feature page you can say "Available in Premier + Professional".

~~~
thematt
Thanks for the excellent feedback! To answer your first question, the
geography works at a fund level at the moment. The ability to break down that
mutual fund or ETF into individual securities and their corresponding
locations is in the works and will surface in the next release. Great
suggestion/request.

The description of the plans and how they're described is definitely going to
be reworked as that's a common theme in the feedback being received. I like
your suggestion about mapping feature sets to the plans, apologies for that
not being clear.

------
DevX101
Out of curiosity, do you work in this industry? What is your proposed
marketing plan?

~~~
thematt
I'm a software engineer full time. Investing is done outside of that, but it's
almost a second full time job. At this point the idea is to market to
individual investors and financial advisors.

------
showerst
Do you have permission to use those stock exchange logos? Doing it that way
makes it look like they're customers of yours, which is probably illegal
without their permission.

~~~
thematt
Thanks for the tip. That's getting reworked to make it clear those are the
supported exchanges, not that they're customers.

------
lean
Great idea. You might want to hire a designer.

~~~
thematt
Thanks for the feedback! Alternative designs are definitely going to be
explored, that seems to be a consensus.

